# Why is / was Sheik's gender so controversial?



## Undead (Nov 30, 2012)

I never understood the issue. I mean yeah, the character itself just by looking at the body doesn't seem all too feminine, but it's also not very masculine looking. Besides from that, Sheik was confirmed to be Zelda, yet controversy over the characters gender was still hot. What's the deal with that?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 30, 2012)

Because people are idiots and couldn't accept that fact that Shiek is Zelda or the fact that the yuri/yaoi fangirls are being brain less idiots and didn't want their fanfics soiled by Nintendo.


----------



## Scizor (Nov 30, 2012)

Ruto referred to Sheik as a 'him' if I remember correctly.

People argue(d) if Zelda could actually change her gender using magic.

But I agree: Sheik being Zelda was enough for me to confirm that she's a she.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 30, 2012)

It really wasn't that controversial. But like anything, there are a few idiots who tried making an issue that wasn't complicated, complicated.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 30, 2012)

Controversial, huh?

Yeah, people made a huge deal out of it.

Oh wait.

They didn't.


----------



## Daxter (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah I don't remember it being a big deal? But then I was pretty young.

I loved the idea Sheik was Zelda, anyway. A princess hardly in distress.


----------



## EJ (Nov 30, 2012)

I always thought Sheik was a female.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 30, 2012)

first time I saw Sheik I thought it was Zelda in disguise 

huzzah for being 12 years old and able to draw conclusions


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2012)

ehm...


----------



## Norngpinky (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, when I first saw Sheik and had him/her appear more in the game...I thought Sheik was a guy lol. It was a nice surprise to find that Sheik was indeed Princess Zelda in disguise ;o 

I don't know, it's kind of confusing since I do see Sheik as Zelda now, but even so when I mention Sheik I automatically refer to the character as a he -__-;


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2012)

I wasn't even aware that there was any controversy. 

I rather like the idea of Sheik being Zelda, the last thing anyone needs is a another princess that is weak and constantly needs to be rescued.  Sheik was at least useful for a while.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 30, 2012)

To be fair it's not like Nintendo hasn't done things like that before. *Points at Birdo and Vivian*

It wouldn't have surprised me if she did physically turn into a male or not, but either way it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

SHe's a gay hermaphrodite.

/thread


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 1, 2012)

Because nobody gave a shit, then people gave a shit.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 1, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> SHe's a gay hermaphrodite.
> 
> /thread



Who is definitely sexable


----------



## Stunna (Dec 1, 2012)

Pretty sure this has never been an issue anywhere.


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 3, 2012)

Hardly controversial, Poison on the other hand is a whole other story.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

And who gives a shit about poison, either?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 3, 2012)

I remember having those debates on another forum, it got so bad the admins put up a sticky telling them to shut the fuck up. I have no idea why they ever thought they thought she was a guy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> And who gives a shit about poison, either?



Americans took his penis away.


----------



## Icy_eagle (Dec 4, 2012)

Because porn.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 4, 2012)

"Shion" said:


> And who gives a shit about poison, either?



I saw most of a YT vid rant on this subject awhile ago. Basicly, poison was origionally designed in japan as a "new half". Basicly a shemale, but with american culture still not being comfy with ALL shades of sexuality, s/he became an ambiguous she.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Dec 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Americans took his penis away.



We called her like she was dressed and how "She" would probably like to be called seeing as she dressed as a female.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 4, 2012)

i dont care if that chick had a dick, i would have hit it. no homo








:ho


----------

